# Time frame on confirmation process for ALL SCOTUS nominees....DEMOCRATS LIE ONCE AGAIN !!!



## nononono (Sep 20, 2020)

> *A total of 61 SCOTUS justices have been nominated and confirmed* to the Supreme Court since the turn of the last century (1900)
> *70% of these (43 Justices) were confirmed in *under 46 days** (the amount of time remaining until the Nov 3 Presidential election)


Nominee & days to confirm from nomination:

 
 
Lewis Powell —45

 
 
Ruth Bader Ginsburg —42

 
 
Sandra Day O'Connor —33 (*the vacancy)

 
 
Harlan Stone —31

 
 
Wiley Rutledge —28

 
 
Harry Blackmun —27 (*wrote Roe v Wade)

 
 
Arthur Goldberg —25

 
 
Robert Jackson —25

 
 
John Roberts —23 (*became Chief Justice)

 
 
Mahlon Pitney —23

 
 
John Paul Stevens —19

 
 
Sherman Minton —19

 
 
Warren Burger —17 (*became Chief Justice)

 
 
Charles Whittaker —17

 
 
Tom Clark —16

 
 
Pierce Butler —16

 
 
Harlan Stone —15 (*became Chief Justice)

 
 
William Douglas —15

 
 
Abe Fortas —14

 
 
Fred Vinson —14 (*became Chief Justice)

 
 
Frank Murphy —12

 
 
Felix Frankfurter —12

 
 
Owen Roberts —11

 
 
Charles Hughes —10

 
 
Stanley Reed —10

 
 
John Clarke —10

 
 
James McReynolds —10

 
 
Benjamin Cardozo —9

 
 
William Moody —9

 
 
Byron White —8

 
 
Charles Hughes —7 (*became Chief Justice)

 
 
Horace Lurton —7 

 
 
Hugo Black —5

 
 
Edward Sanford —5

 
 
William Day —4

 
 
Joseph Lamar —3

 
 
Willis Devanter —3

 
 
Oliver Holmes —2

 
 
Harold Burton —1 

 
 
James Byrnes —0

 
 
George Sutherland —0

 
 
William Taft —0 (*became Chief Justice)

 
 
Edward White —0

(Yes, four SCOTUS Justices had SAME DAY nominations and confirmations by the Senate. And Byrnes never even attended law school before FDR put him on the court)
For full context, the 18 Justices that took longer than 46 days from nomination to confirmation by the Senate, since 1900:

 
 
Loius Brandeis —125

 
 
Potter Stewart —108

 
 
Clarence Thomas —99

 
 
William Rehnquist —89 (*became Chief Justice)

 
 
Brett Kavanaugh —88

 
 
Elena Kagan —87 

 
 
Antonin Scalia —85

 
 
Samuel Alito —82

 
 
Thurgood Marshall —78

 
 
Stephen Breyer —73

 
 
David Souter —69  


 Sonia Sotomayor —66


 
 
Neil Gorsuch —65

 
 
Anthony Kennedy —65

 
 
John Harlan —65

 
 
William Brennan —64


William Rehnquist —49

 Earl Warren —49 (*became Chief Justice


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2020)

By the next midterms the number of Supreme Court justices will be somewhere around 19  . . . Then 39 by next presidential election.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By the next midterms the number of Supreme Court justices will be somewhere around 19  . . . Then 39 by next presidential election.



*You continue to express your ignorance to the point that it's " Almost " an*
*embarrassment. Many times before and once again....." Study and do some *
*research you ignorant fool."*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By the next midterms the number of Supreme Court justices will be somewhere around 19  . . . Then 39 by next presidential election.


I see you are still a sore losing bitch,








						Senate Dems Toss Feinstein Under The Bus Ahead Of SCOTUS Battle: ‘She Can’t Pull This Off’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By the next midterms the number of Supreme Court justices will be somewhere around 19  . . . Then 39 by next presidential election.











						Kentucky AG: Breonna Taylor Warrant Was Not ‘No-Knock,’ Officers ‘Justified In Use Of Force’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

*So according to Sen Chuck Schumer ( A Jewish Man who was accused of inappropriate behavior )*
*he now discounts/degrades Catholicism to achieve his political agenda....... 
*
*Pretty damn sick.......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *So according to Sen Chuck Schumer ( A Jewish Man who was accused of inappropriate behavior )*
> *he now discounts/degrades Catholicism to achieve his political agenda.......
> *
> *Pretty damn sick.......!*


I believe he will not meet with the new supreme.
Too Funny.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2020)

*Wait til Sen Chuck " U " Schumer meets his maker....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Wait til Sen Chuck " U " Schumer meets his maker....!*


Just asking for a friend.  When and where are planning to carry out your specific intention to assassinate this particular United States Senator and federal employee?


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Just asking for a friend.  When and where are planning to carry out your specific intention to assassinate this particular United States Senator and federal employee?



*Keep asking silly questions and don't focus on the TRUTH.....
Yep....That's the ticket.


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

